# Apple Store live webcams?



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Just did a quick Google search - and I was surprised to not find any live streaming webcams focused on Apple stores worldwide.... you'd think it would be a no-brainer, particularly on product launch days...


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Privacy perhaps?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

No such thing as privacy out on the street, man...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Like most corporations, Apple safeguards stores with military precision.

The only viewing done by webcams or any kind of video or other cameras that will ever exist, as far as Apple is concerned, will be the kind you never see--like they use in most other similar stores.

Have absolutely no doubt that you are being filmed and recorded while you shop. It's perfectly legal.

Feel free to use their free wifi and even their store computers' internet, while you're there..


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I was thinking more of a street view webcam, not inside the store...


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

HowEver said:


> Feel free to use their free wifi and even their store computers' internet, while you're there..


Sarcasm?


----------



## patgrrr (Feb 27, 2018)

*Live webcam pointing to the Apple Store of Montreal*



CubaMark said:


> Just did a quick Google search - and I was surprised to not find any live streaming webcams focused on Apple stores worldwide.... you'd think it would be a no-brainer, particularly on product launch days...


Hi Man!

There is a live webcam pointing to the Apple Store in Montreal! on Sainte-Catherine Street ...

Wxyz Web Cams - Rue de la Montagne and Saint Catherine Street Webcam - Montreal


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Wow - Award for Zombie Thread Resurrection goes to the new person.  Now that's the way to introduce yourself to the forum - with a helpful post.

Welcome!


----------

